# Savage 243 workup part 3



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well,
We left off with the 33.5 grain load of Varget grouping the 100 grain Sierra Game king at 0.5" for a 5 shot group when I tested using the ladder method.

So, the next step was to load a bunch more of that charge and see if it was a fluke. I had a sneaking suspicion that I wouldn't be able to replicate those results again, Murphy's Law.

Well, I was right. The next time out, that load did marigally ok at 1.5-1.75". Frustration!

So, now I am back to square one. I did violate the rule of making more than one change at a time, but that change was not to the load itself. I was in a tinkering mood and got out the Dremel and floated the tang, as it should be on a Savage. Maybe that was a bad idea?

I have not cleaned the barrel since the initial cleaning after purchase. I have around 100 rounds down the pipe since. I have 10 of the "pet" loads left and am going to try again after a good cleaning.

If they do poorly I think I will look into re-bedding the action. The existing bedding job is marginal.

I am leaning toward the thought that the Savage doesn't care for Varget. I have purchased a pound of H4350 and will probably start over with that.

Any suggestions?

Robert


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

45gn Ramshot hunter, 85gn TSX, .05" off the lands, Winchester Large Rifle primer.

Ramshot Hunter and H4350 are kissing cousins on the burn rate chart, but Hunter meters so much more easily you'll wonder why you didn't try it much sooner! It's also a good powder for all the '06 based cases and the belted mags with lighter bullets, IE 165's in the 300 or 140s in the 7.


----------



## flashhole (Jul 29, 2007)

I shoot the 100 grain Sierra bullets in my 243. It likes a full case of IMR7828 and CCI 200 primers. I'm about .010" off the lands.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

100 gr Hornady with 35 gr 4895, also 85 gr sierra with 35 gr 4895, both loads shoot close enough that I don't have to adjust scope. I know this powder doesn't flow very well. but I measure each load anyway.


----------

